# games on my website



## egcinemas (Oct 29, 2005)

i was wondering i wanna put games on my website how do i do that? btw my website is www.markbruntz.com


----------



## XZanE (Nov 20, 2004)

What type of games do you want to put on flash games? i can't help much unless you tell us what type of games you want on there.


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Hey egcinemas,

Well, if you'd like to add your game they would be your own flash made game or one that your putting on your website but you have the owner's permission. FlashMx 2004 ought to do the job you want if you want to create your own game. For the game loading etc. I would suggest JavaScript but I think it can be done in HTML aswell.

Have a fun and computing day,
Grove


----------



## egcinemas (Oct 29, 2005)

*kind*

really the only games that i wanna put on there r the popular ones does anyone know any good websites with the HTML codes that have popular games?im going to add some new jokes and have a different quote of the week every week.


----------



## XZanE (Nov 20, 2004)

ummm you could serach google for free flash games (don't know if i should tell you) you will need to just copy the file to ur ftp in a location like www.site.com/games/game.swf or you could make it look like it is apart of the site i will wait to see what you want to do 1st.


----------



## egcinemas (Oct 29, 2005)

*thanks*

ok thanks man i also went to google and typed in free games for your wbsite and it just gave me a bunch of html codes that work too but i will also try your way www.markbruntz.com


----------

